# lol members on this site must have real lives...



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

cuz no one is ever on


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think 3 is the record for members online at once


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

oh, cuz i'm used to forums with like 10-20 people on at once, but i guess its cool as long as people come once in a while 8)


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah pretty small compared to some of the forums I run (where as you said 20+ online at once) but the community here is really great and everyone is so helpful and things.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

hey look three online at once we tied a record tonight.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

sure is


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I think most members seem to be in the northern hemisphere so very seldom do I see members online unless their up late or very early.


----------



## Vizlacated (Feb 9, 2009)

Uh oh we 6 right now it's 440 NY time


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

I just joined this forum and wondered why there were so few people on line, but since reading a lot of the message now realise you are all in America, I'm across the water in England.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

I am actually from Scotland, but the majority of members are from America hence what you said about people being online.

Do you guys see many Vizslas where you live? I saw one today when I stopped at motorway services on the way back up from England, was a small one just like Phoebe.


----------



## chootcher (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a doberman and a vizsla and the dobe forum i follow has 8k members! there generally could be 100 people on at once - i do like this forum but there is not much to read


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

9 online......were getting bigger


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I am from England and not a day goes by when I'm not on here, I suppose I don't always log in. Should do really. 
Bella is 17 weeks old and since we've had her we have met 3 other Vizsla's Calum. A 4 year old and the other 2 were 1 and a half years. We went to the lakes last week and people were stopping us in the street to ask about Bella, she was loving all the attention


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It's an international site ,so we cant all be on at the same time,it's also the best forum around for our beloved breed.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

61 online at the moment, 15 members and 46 guests, out of 3040 members, Guess that's not so bad for a thursday mid-afternoon.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, did you notice? This thread was started 3-1/2 years ago, in early 2009. We have grown considerably since that time!! I love the fact that we have members from pretty much everywhere on the globe. It is so great!! ;D ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm determined to grow the US West Coast number of members! Time for another blog post linking to the forum.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Are Vs increasing in popularity or have the owners become less shy? 

We almost adopted an intact 22 months old Dobe yesterday, the only drawback... The Dobe wanted to eat our V and our V barked aggressively for the first time. I was so proud of our boy. He's bark was deep and stable, no whining, no saliva drooling. 
Of course, no match, it would take months and months of work to rehome the Dobe. 
What attracted us was the fact that he was intact, tail and ears uncut and very people friendly.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's also the *quality* not *quantity* of the members that counts,,just my tuppence worth ;D


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

threefsh said:


> I'm determined to grow the US West Coast number of members! Time for another blog post linking to the forum.


I'm still waiting for another Utah member!!! Come on, people.


----------

